# Power through O2 sensor powerchip - Surge engineering



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

My son purchased this online for our TT.







Obviously not as involved or seemingly of the same quality as a true tuning device. Does anyone have any experience with these? Any risk of damage to the engine? (If I can come up with a better link, I'll paste it) Thanks.
Audi O2 Power Performance ChipPart #:SBC-549397
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping Cost:$9.99
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping Info:7-9 days USPS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listing Price:$299.99
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Selling Price:$99.99

Audi O2 Power Performance Chip
Brand:Surge Engineering
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Details:Release extra horsepower within minutes with the installation on your oxygen sensor(s). Installation is easy! No special tools or expertise required.
You can gain +15-25 additional HP, and extreme acceleration gains of up to 20 % depending on stock engine performance.
Gain additional power without any consequence in relation to the driving comfort. The ECU runs as normal, but the signal of oxygen sensor power chip manipulates the signal every microsecond delivering higher horsepower, torque and acceleration as well. You can feel a refreshed engine, and dynamic acceleration without terrible flat pots.
FOR BEST RESULTS COMBINE WITH SURGE PERFORMANCE CHIP! 
FEATURES OF O2 OXYGEN SENSOR POWERCHIP: 
Improves engine output by as much as 10 %. 
Enhance throttle response, acceleration and low end torque. 
Preserves smog certification. 
Pushes up acceleration and dynamism by upto 15 %. 
Results higher top speed. 
Lifetime Warranty 
Easy installation in 30 minutes. 
Switch can be connected in line for on/off 
Reduces flat spots or delay time when you mash down the throttle.
OPERATION OF OXYGEN SENSOR POWERCHIP 
The device modifies voltage signals on your oxygen sensor. ECU lets more fuel to the injectors while air-fuel mixture is modified. This can influence the mixture adjustment gaining more power, enhancing the efficiency of combustion and saving fuel. 
We improve the power slightly at the expense of emission.

HOW IS SUCH AN ENHANCED RESULT POSSIBLE?
The operation of injection / ignition system is significantly determined by the voltage of the oxygen sensor, therefore when the chip modifies this signal we may regulate effectively engine output.
Oxygen sensor powerchip unleashes lots power of your stock engine by turning off some engineering restrictions applied by the car manufacturer. This does not hurt your car or significantly effect emissions.

Features: 8-10% + HP 
8-10 % + Torque 
15-20 % + acceleration
higher top speed 
diminished flat spots 
improved throttle response 

Effect time: immediate 
Switch: can be connected 
Facture: chromium body with melted epoxy 
Model range: full
to 1,2,3,4,5 wire oxygen sensors 
to zirconia or titania sensors 

Installation: easy with twistlocks 
Connection: only to properly working OEM sensor 
Warranty 10 years 
Smog certification: preserved 
INCLUDED:
Performance chip unit (chrome) 
4 pcs twistlocks (blue) 
2 pcs. cable duct (red) 
4 pcs insulator tube (yellow) 
exhaust clip 
2 pcs plastic cable clamps 
installation guide

INSTALLATION OF O2 OXYGEN SENSOR POWERCHIP:
Before installation please be sure that stock sensor is working correctly because result might be diminished if stock oxygen sensor does not work with proper signals if your sensor is old or faulty.

COLORS:
Please make sure the red arrow on the oxygen chip points toward the engine.

1 wire version:
Use only the red wire (signal) in line. Cut one of the black wires and ground the other black one with the help of the clips to the exhaust piping or to the body.
2 wires version: Use the red in line (signal) and the black in line (ground) wires and cut the rest.
3 wires version: Use only the red wire (signal) in line. Cut one of the black wires and ground the other black one with the help of the clips to the exhaust piping or to the body.
4 wires version: Use only the red wire (signal) in line. Cut one of the black wires and ground the other black one with the help of the clips to the exhaust piping or to the body.
5 wires version: Use only the red wire (signal out !!! - not signal in) in line. Cut one of the black wires and ground the other black one with the help of the clips to the exhaust piping or to the body. 
Cut the wires about on halfway of the original cable cluster. 
Check colors and the operations of each wire in the O2 and the car user guide! 
Connect the suitable wires with twistlocks or weld it in place (muriatic acid helps to weld). 
Insulate the whole cable cluster with the heatproof insulating tube. 
NOTE: WITH MODELS WHERE MORE THAN 1 PC. OXYGEN SENSOR IS WORKING, THE CHIP MUST BE CONNECTED TO THE REAR SENSOR (FROM REAR OF THE VEHICLE). PLEASE CHECK THE DRAW BELOW.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Installation:Installation instructions provided. Professional installation is highly recommended. You always have to wire chip to the rear or post sensor after the catalytic converter(s).
If there is two sensors fitted in each upstream or downstream bank (V6, V8) always 2 units are necessary as displayed in the description. Click here!
** For wiring colors visit: http://www.yourhotcar.com/O2.htm **
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Highlight: Installs on O2 sensor
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Contact | About | Privacy | Terms and Conditions
Copyright Auto Direct Midwest, LLC All rights reserved worldwide


----------



## wake0n (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Power through O2 sensor powerchip - Surge engineering (steedracer)*

From what I'm gathering it will just make your car run rich all the time. Running rich all the time = Not very good.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Power through O2 sensor powerchip - Surge engineering (wake0n)*

yeah, sounds like it just tricks the ecu into thinking you're not getting the correct air to fuel ratio and dumps extra fuel...


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. Thanks for confirming my concerns. Come to find out, my son was pulling my leg (thank goodness!). No purchase was made. Teenagers!!


----------

